# Whats with the Apple logo stickers?



## Ish (May 15, 2011)

Been in UAE about a week now (not really that thrilled so far), & I've noticed that several cars have the typical white apple logo decal that you get with Apple products. Now, I'm an Apple user myself, but I've been a car guy much longer. Seems to me that these people obviously don't know that the glue used on the decal is notoriously hard to remove, especially when its been baked on by the local weather.

Is it a status thing?


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

The same reason why women wear fake 'louis vuitton' headscarves, fake 'Dior' or 'Chanel' shoes, fake YSL skirts that have the label Yves Saint Laurent written boldly on front, and use and/or wear products of a brand that the actual brand itself has never even manufactured. Christian Dior carpet for example. Whats tacky for us, is classy for them.... unfortunately here in Egypt, it goes way beyond tacky. Your lucky.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Wait till you get to the stage of furniture shopping... You will NOT believe your eyes when you see some of the gaudy tat available))


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Ish said:


> Been in UAE about a week now (not really that thrilled so far), & I've noticed that several cars have the typical white apple logo decal that you get with Apple products. Now, I'm an Apple user myself, but I've been a car guy much longer. Seems to me that these people obviously don't know that the glue used on the decal is notoriously hard to remove, especially when its been baked on by the local weather.
> 
> Is it a status thing?


A status thing? Yes.

In the US I like to think those who put that sticker on their car at least help the thieves if they steal your car he/she can put their iPod in and listen to their music while they drive around. Allows the thieves to do more select target stealing.


----------



## marcelk (Dec 25, 2011)

Ish, it surely is part of the 1) Apple Cult in which iPhones are nearly surgically attached to peoples hands and its capabilities are publically exposed all the time AND 2) it underlines recent research that people in the UAE are formally addicted to their smartphones and that cell phone penetration is approaching 200%. Apart from that... the impact of the glue seems trivial compared to the influence of the climate's 3 S's: sun, salt and sand and maybe the apple sticker is an indicator when to sell the car... when it has become hard baked apple pie 

Welcome in Dubai. I'm here since May this year and love the place, especially now it has cooled down a bit.

Marcel




Ish said:


> Been in UAE about a week now (not really that thrilled so far), & I've noticed that several cars have the typical white apple logo decal that you get with Apple products. Now, I'm an Apple user myself, but I've been a car guy much longer. Seems to me that these people obviously don't know that the glue used on the decal is notoriously hard to remove, especially when its been baked on by the local weather.
> 
> Is it a status thing?


----------

